# How Do You Lock On To Your Target?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was interested to find out how different shooters acquire their targets. As an example,I recently talked to an Archer ( that's why this topic) and he got onto his Bullseye coming in from the side. I flipped because that was the way I used to do it when i was a kid. I gave that way up for many years( everyone told me it was wrong) and just recently went back to it by chance using a big Starship and experimenting with it because it was a through the throat job and at distance,the target is blocked by the prong( gangstaa) ( unlike with over the top). Most people I've spoken to(I'd say maybe 65%?) get their Bull by coming up from below. There are some that come down from above. Then there's me and this Archer coming in from the side. Maybe that's why we ain't winning the 1st place trophy at our respective tournaments!







Which way to you get the Bad Bull? Flatband


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I just look at my target then bring the slingshot down to where i feel i is inline with the target it's been working for me


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I come down to it. But when I'm in a slump I come up and usually start hitting better.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Down
Philly


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I come up to the target.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't really think about how I do it, but I'm pretty sure I come down on it.
Maybe if I paid more attention I'd hit more!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I start low and come up to the target, I like it because the target is always in full view and not blocked by any part of me. I wonder if people who come down to the target didn't learn to shoot a pistol first.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Funny, I'm always a bit different; I come up at a 45 degree angle. I shoot with a canted style of intuitive shooting.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I come up from below the target. That way I don't block out my view when drawing. Possibly this is just a carry-over from when I shot tradiotinal archery.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I come up on the target, then press the button for the heat seeker to kick in.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I sneak up on the target.....up to maybe 2 ft. I find this substantially increases my odds of a hit







.

Oh wait.. that isn't with you asked. Never mind.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a good point, 452!
I'm not shooting poorly, I'm just too far away


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Too bad you can't convince rabbits of that


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

I come up to the target


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry Gary, I just found this thread. Shows I don't have the time to surf as much.









I come down at an angle. For me, its cross referencing the X and Y axis. Plus, it feels natural, and puts less strain on the shoulders IMO.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The way you shoot Bud, you could come in from left field and get locked in!














Flatband


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just seen this, I do it completely different I pull the bands straight out on to the target and roughly use them as a guide, I have a stance and get several points in place I don't have to think about them as it comes natural to me now. so focus 100% on the target I just focus on a very small area if it's a can I pick out a very small mark or colour on the can and let go.I often hit targets I cannot see as my eyesight is not as sharp as it used to be. I feel the only way to hit very small targets is to let the brain do it's job it's a very powerful tool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also always come in from the side. Not sure why .. I have shot a bow like that for ever. Whether it is the "correct" way to do it or not ... I cant break that habit now.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You and me Ray are the only ones I found that do it that way. Till you said something, I thought I was the only one Bud! Did you ever see other Archers using this style? Flatband


----------

